# my car



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i finally got my lazy ass to make a site and take pis so here ya go tell me what ya think


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

cool.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

pretty clean.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

I like


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice n clean, i like the black ser wheels


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks for all the positive feedback mostly everything right now is cosmetic but has a perfomance side like the wheels and tires but i plan on doing allot to it this year while im at school because they can get me things through them at ridiculously low prices because they are a school.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if i were you, ide put a 95 bumper and headlights on it, as well as a 98 sentra grille  looks good though


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if i were you, ide put a 95 bumper and headlights on it, as well as a 98 sentra grille  looks good though


hmmm 95 bumper..what does that look like again? i forget :showpics:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> hmmm 95 bumper..what does that look like again? i forget :showpics:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/3/web/267000-267999/267022_131.jpg[/IMG
> 
> ] [IMG]http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/3/web/267000-267999/267022_139.jpg


hmmmmmmm i was thinkin id get a new radiator too where did u get yours? :banhump:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's a intercooler


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That's a intercooler


lmao


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That's a intercooler


the radiator comment was a joke i know its a FMIC i aint no foo


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id gladly take the 98 bumper if you decide to change it to a 95


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

remember thats a 95 200sx bumper, sentras have a jacked up looking one


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> sentras have a jacked up looking one


what does that mean? but yea im deffinatly not changing it i have other things i want to buy brfore i get a new bumper like an exhaust


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> what does that mean? but yea im deffinatly not changing it i have other things i want to buy brfore i get a new bumper like an exhaust



the 95 sentra bumper is ugly


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the radiator comment was a joke i know its a FMIC i aint no foo



I sure as hell hope so. Put a  at the end or somethin because it really seemed your didn't know


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I sure as hell hope so. Put a  at the end or somethin because it really seemed your didn't know


now why would i make it so obvious? i wanted to rable rouse lol but seriously i did know. i kinda did i put the bannana hump saying "yo car is so hot!id hit it" :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> now why would i make it so obvious? i wanted to rable rouse lol but seriously i did know. i kinda did i put the bannana hump saying "yo car is so hot!id hit it" :thumbup:



haha thanks. yea, get an exhaust before anything. speed before looks...always


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> haha thanks. yea, get an exhaust before anything. speed before looks...always



no no no, thats ricer! get an intake before anything, then a header, then an exhaust


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> no no no, thats ricer! get an intake before anything, then a header, then an exhaust


the way to not bericer is to buy a neon undercar light kit before anything else come on guys! you should know this!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> the way to not bericer is to buy a neon undercar light kit before anything else come on guys! you should know this!



yea well thats only half of it....see, cars dont really gain much from an exhaust using stock manifold and intake setup...so having a loud car with pretty much no go is pretty ricer IMO. Having stock wheels on a stock car with an exhaust with no go seems to yell out "im a ricer and just want a loud car"....yet on the other hand, if u install a CAI, then header, then exhaust, u can have considerable gains and be refrained from the ricer stigma(if u get the right exhaust to begin with also)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> yea well thats only half of it....see, cars dont really gain much from an exhaust using stock manifold and intake setup...so having a loud car with pretty much no go is pretty ricer IMO. Having stock wheels on a stock car with an exhaust with no go seems to yell out "im a ricer and just want a loud car"....yet on the other hand, if u install a CAI, then header, then exhaust, u can have considerable gains and be refrained from the ricer stigma(if u get the right exhaust to begin with also)


i agree right now i am workin on the custom intake after that ima save up and get a hot shot header and hoefully stromung exhaust at the same time cuz its pointless to buy a header and modify my stock exhaust so it will fit then put on a new exhaust might as well cut out the muffler shop expences of the mod. so thats my plan. the delema is should i do suspention or header and exhaust first?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what'd he get banned for?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> what'd he get banned for?


cuz i was a douch bag in ot lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> what'd he get banned for?


cuz i was a douch bag in ot lol :loser:
edit: why the hell did it double post.......................


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you prolly hit the post reply button 2x (ive done it)

or maybe you're just a douche bag


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you prolly hit the post reply button 2x (ive done it)
> 
> or maybe you're just a douche bag


the latter deffinatly the latter


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Hey Petey.. nice ride.. like your tires/rims.. i fucked up and got 17''s


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:showpics:


aimlesspee said:


> Hey Petey.. nice ride.. like your tires/rims.. i fucked up and got 17''s


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

PM me your addy


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> PM me your addy


whats an addy? if u mean my email its the same as my sn just add an aol.com on the end


----------

